# DT Swiss E2200?



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anybody have any info on the rear hub and rims that it uses? I am just wondering about these because I really like them. I searched all over and didn't find anything.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

idk but those would look quite nice on a white blur 4x, ahaha or an IH Chimpira, but better on a blur.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Does anybody have any info on the rear hub and rims that it uses? I am just wondering about these because I really like them. I searched all over and didn't find anything.


I am pretty sure the hubs are DT 440 and the rims are the 540 versions.

P


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

*Dt 2200*

They are the 370 Q/R IS disc front and rear.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. For 500 buck for the whole wheelset I didn't think it would come with the 440 hubs, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

huntandride said:


> Thanks. For 500 buck for the whole wheelset I didn't think it would come with the 440 hubs, but I wasn't sure.


Sorry, was logged on to the wrong account.:madman:


----------



## pyleketerson (Dec 11, 2007)

Gettin a set for my new WHITE Transition Covert. Damn things are on back order...hopefully they will get here soon.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

way to dig the thread out of its grave!!!


----------



## pyleketerson (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah I went digging. I wonder if anyone has ridden on them yet.

The floor is open...:thumbsup:


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

just bought some


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

diggin deep


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

snowjnky said:


> just bought some


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

give me 7-10 days


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

also got the CB joplin and the Marzocchi Roco RC world cup
I love OT


----------



## pyleketerson (Dec 11, 2007)

Mine.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

This thread =


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I think they have the 340 hub in the rear with a quick release.


----------



## AllMountainAddict (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you, but unfortunately the e2200 doesn't come with the 340 hubs... like _danglingmanhood_ said, it comes with 370 (front and rear).

I have just fited one pair into my Nomad today 

...any information on reliability of this e2200 little red beauty?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

double-zombie thread


----------



## tkbiker (Aug 5, 2006)

Anybody willling to sell their used wheelset? Looking for 20mm front and QR rear.


----------



## Multisync (Nov 3, 2006)

*Useful info*

here is a review i found on pinkbike. some good info.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/dt-swiss-E2200-review-2008.html


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty much 3x grave dug thread


----------



## Treaty (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd love to get red rims if I can find the right ones, but I don't want to give up this much weight as I'm looking for more of a XC wheelset. Can anyone recommend something I might be interested in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

4x zombie thread


----------



## tkbiker (Aug 5, 2006)

hehehe, got my set for $357.75 with free shipping here: http://www.ride-this.com/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=dt+swiss+e2200


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I think we should make a point of resurrecting this thread every 4-6 months from now on.


----------



## huck*this (Mar 31, 2006)

BRINGING IT BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!

I have the e2200 wheel set and looking to use the thru axel kit on my Cannondale Carbon Moto. Is this possible with this wheel set? Currently I have 20mm front and QR rear.

Cheers!!


----------



## tkbiker (Aug 5, 2006)

Keepin' it alive! :band:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH278M00-Dt+Swiss+E2200+Wheelset.aspx?sc=SAS&x=y&SSAID=369265


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

holy 5x zombie thread, i wonder how long it will go one for.
(or could that count as 6?)


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH278M00-Dt+Swiss+E2200+Wheelset.aspx


----------



## transitionmatt (Feb 19, 2008)

you mean these










more on this link

https://spankmonkey.pinkbike.com/album/Ransom-Carbon

simply they are tough, pretty light, dont ding or scratch easily.... and roll fast!


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

The red does look good :thumbsup:










and they have held up to some decent abuse (my mate in Les Gets this year)


----------



## Airbourne (Sep 8, 2010)

Obligatory grave dig, sorry.

So how do these wheels hold up in the long term? Particularly the hubs. 
I'm thinking about getting some for my dirt jump bike. I'm a light rider btw(125lbs).


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Flystagg said:


> I think we should make a point of resurrecting this thread every 4-6 months from now on.


Missed a few cycles, but back on track! :thumbsup:

P


----------



## tkbiker (Aug 5, 2006)

swaussie said:


> The red does look good :thumbsup:


Is that 135mm QR on the rear? I'm thinking of getting the same frame.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Zombie thread.


----------



## SaddleRags (Sep 14, 2010)

Yup, dug up again. I have a pair on my AM bike and it has done we well so far. I'm thinking about swapping with some cheaper, but slightly wider, wheels that I have on my mini DH. Anyone having issues with these holding up under bike park abuse? Swaussie, looks like you're doing it...


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

I've had one on the front wheel of a V10 for 2 years and it's held up. I munched it pretty hard in northstar once so it won't work tubeless anymore, but it still holds a true and has stayed solid.


----------

